# HARDDOGS SharkBar Sleeve



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone used the Harddogs Shark bar sleeve. The bite bar is made of of a solid hard plastic, I have never seen that before. Of course there is a cover over it, But I am just concerned with the bar being nothing but plastic that it could hur a hard fast dog comming in. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Then I would not use it on hard fast dog.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Seen it three years ago when Gary Parks had a prototype, The bite bar on the SharkBar is ridiculous hard even with their padded sleeve cover... you can knock a person out if you hit with them..LOL..But also in a sense figure a sleeve that bitebar will maintain a constant firmness for years to come. A buddy of mine just joined this forum, his name is Chris Fodera. Chris owns Sharkbar , PM to see what he thinks about the sleeve. 

Regards,

Mario


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Seen it three years ago when Gary Parks had a prototype, The bite bar on the SharkBar is ridiculous hard even with their padded sleeve cover... you can knock a person out if you hit with them..LOL..But also in a sense figure a sleeve that bitebar will maintain a constant firmness for years to come. A buddy of mine just joined this forum, his name is Chris Fodera. Chris owns Sharkbar , PM to see what he thinks about the sleeve.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mario


 
I have a sharkbar, and the sleeve is not as hard as said above, however they only came out with final design this spring. I have a RIGHT arm sleeve with new Jute cover, PM me if interested, one bite on it. I wear lefty !!!!!#-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like it should have a place in the tool box train I'm a believer in training extreme


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds nice, I nead a sleeve that is hard as hell, My dog gets lasy with soft sleeves, And al the sleeves i tryed gets soft prety fast.
Do they have a webpage?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> Sounds nice, I nead a sleeve that is hard as hell, My dog gets lasy with soft sleeves, And al the sleeves i tryed gets soft prety fast.
> Do they have a webpage?


 
http://www.harddogs.com/ 

Email them as the website may not be updated....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I use a lot of the Chomps and the shorties. They seem to do really well and they hold up.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I use a lot of the Chomps and the shorties. They seem to do really well and they hold up.
> 
> DFrost


I've been using the Chomp too.

Ever cut your fingers by grabbing the end of the sleeve to fight the dog a little bit while he's on? 

I cut my finger once and one of my helper buds just sliced open his finger do the same kind of thing.

That's the only thing I don't like about the hard dog sleeves.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Ever cut your fingers by grabbing the end of the sleeve to fight the dog a little bit while he's on?
> 
> .


My mistake, let me clarify my comments. I buy the chomps etc, the handlers use them, I watch. Rank and age does have it's benefits.

DFrost


----------

